# If C-19 Is So Bad, Why Hasn't The Fed Govt Shut Down Some Departments?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Have any Agency's or Departments of The Federal Government been shutdown? 

Have any Tax Payer Funded Employees (Govt employees) been Furloughed or Laid Off? 

Are Tax Payer Funded Monies still going to shat-hole countries who hate us?

Are Visas still being offered to Foreigners to come in and work while 10 million US citizens just lost their jobs in the past 4 weeks?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh, please...like government bureaucrats don't think that they and what they do are the most "essential" things in the universe. LOL


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Have any Agency's or Departments of The Federal Government been shutdown?
> 
> Have any Tax Payer Funded Employees (Govt employees) been Furloughed or Laid Off?
> 
> ...


I think some DMV's are closed up, other than that I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Oh, please...like government bureaucrats don't think that they and what they do are the most "essential" things in the universe. LOL


DING DING! We have a winner!

PaulaG, you fell right into my trap!

Next question to all you W-2 employees...When is it time to teach these bureaucrats whose boss and reduce the amount of taxes withheld from your paychecks? Or better yet, go 1099?

We The People have the power, are we that afraid to use it?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Have any Agency's or Departments of The Federal Government been shutdown?
> 
> Have any Tax Payer Funded Employees (Govt employees) been Furloughed or Laid Off?
> 
> ...


I work for the Department of the Army, my office of 3 people has been put on telework only. There is enough work to be done this way but my job cannot only be done from a distance. When the telework runs out, if the crisis continues, I am not sure what will happen. I have been furloughed before.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We should thank our lucky stars that the EPA is operational. Whatever would we do if it was shuttered?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Even if they do close them . They will still pay them so they may as well work.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> We should thank our lucky stars that the EPA is operational. Whatever would we do if it was shuttered?


And the Department of Education!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Even if they do close them . They will still pay them so they may as well work.


Not always the case, in 2008 or 2009 (I cannot remember) all DA civilian employees were furloughed without pay for 11 days to meet the sequester Budget cut requirements. In my case I was furloughed every other Friday for 11 pay periods.

I am an emergency essential employee (deployment required per job description) so usually during a furlough I have to come in to work anyway, especially when overseas, not that there is anything great to do in off duty time in places like Afghanistan anyway.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Have any Agency's or Departments of The Federal Government been shutdown?
> 
> Have any Tax Payer Funded Employees (Govt employees) been Furloughed or Laid Off?
> 
> ...


Think about this ^^^^. You should be angry and suspicious.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

How about furlough Congress.. all of them. 

Then do what Texas does... they can get together every 2 years and in the intervening years they have to actually work at a job.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How about we furlough the whole damn Government. Permanently! They stoped working for “We the People” decades ago.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I can confirm the the H1 workers are still at work in the greenhouse that they and I are currently considered essential employees. Since the Company mostly grows veggies for gardens,it's essential. The Company is recording record profits at this time...I think it may be due to the next wave of panic. TP,then water,then ammo and guns,now veggies for victory gardens. I suspect folks may have an idea that food shortages are inbound.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Even if they do close them . They will still pay them so they may as well work.


The less work a lot of these government agencies do, the happier the American people should be!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> I work for the Department of the Army, my office of 3 people has been put on telework only. There is enough work to be done this way but my job cannot only be done from a distance. When the telework runs out, if the crisis continues, I am not sure what will happen. I have been furloughed before.


Folks know that I work for the VA in Minneapolis. I am considered essential as I work with homeless veterans. With that said, I am doing a combo of some days at home teleworking and some days at the office seeing veterans in person. My clinic is rotating employees in the office in groups with most employees teleworking at home.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Folks know that I work for the VA in Minneapolis. I am considered essential as I work with homeless veterans. With that said, I am doing a combo of some days at home teleworking and some days at the office seeing veterans in person. My clinic is rotating employees in the office in groups with most employees teleworking at home.


 Near by VA clinic is see people by video conference in person if needed. case by case. My appointment was moved to April 23rd .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Psssh... they all received their vaccine a month ago. No reason for them to close!

:devil:


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> Psssh... they all received their vaccine a month ago. No reason for them to close!
> 
> :devil:


Lol. yep


----------

